# Project Photos



## elitecoatings.co (Feb 24, 2011)

Some recent work..:whistling2:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

elitecoatings.co said:


> Some recent work..:whistling2:


You stained and Pollied all that?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This looks nice, what product is it?


----------



## elitecoatings.co (Feb 24, 2011)

T&G ceiling: pre-stained before put up, touch up- no poly or sealer. Watco danish oil- gives it the older look.

Beams: stained watco danish oil
Trim & Handrails: zar stain, 2 coats lacquer-dull rubbed. Stairway: matched that unfinished stairs to the finished hardwood floor (new construction).


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

nice work looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------

